# Pan's Labyrinth



## Foxbat (Dec 9, 2006)

Spanish Language (English subtitles)

Guillermo del Torro’s latest venture is a dark fantasy set in Spain 1944.  Ofelia is a young girl lost in her books  of fairytales and happy endings. But the world she endures is bleak and reality is difficult to ignore.

Ofelia’s father was killed in the Spanish Civil War. She and her pregnant mother travel to meet the new man she is to call ‘father’. He is a cold and emotionally stunted captain in Franco’s army. He has assembled a force close to an enclave of rebels who refuse to surrender despite the official end of hostilities.

Against this backdrop, a lonely Ofelia wanders into an old labyrinth where she meets the ‘faun’ and his fairies. He tells her that she holds the soul of a lost princess of the Underground and, if  she can complete the three tasks he sets for her, she can take her rightful place next to the throne of her real father – king of this underground realm.

Make no mistake, this is a brutal piece of cinema steeped in graphic violence and menacing characters. The sadistic nature of  the cold hearted captain and his troops is often mirrored in the fantasy realm and Ofelia’s tasks. The slightly drab palette enhances the dark nature of this movie and blurs the edges between fantasy and reality.  The acting is superb with many strong performances (particularly the actors/actresses playing Ofelia, the captain and Mercedes).  Converse to what might be thought, this is not a depressing movie and has a thread of hope running all the way through from beginning to end. 

An ambitious undertaking by mister del Torro and I suppose the big question is  - did he  pull it off? Absolutely. This is the finest movie I have seen for quite some time and has _Best Foreign Film _written all over it come Oscar time. I don’t think Guillermo del Torro  has come up with a better film. In fact, I’d go further, this is a masterpiece. If it were a painting, it would be Van Gough’s _Potato Eaters_. The drab colours and harsh vision of reality cannot hide the fact that this is a work of art. For me, this is the type of movie that earn the  Fantasy  genre respect and shows just what can be achieved with the proper care and attention.

One slightly sad note, I could only find one cinema in Edinburgh showing this movie and scarcely a dozen people put bums on seats when I was there. This film deserves so much more. Don’t let the subtitling put you off, this movie is very much worth a viewing. 

9 out of 10. Film of the year as far as I’m concerned and I can’t wait to get my grubby paws on a DVD when it’s released. This is a must-have and no mistake.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Dec 9, 2006)

i think that it's a circle of dooom situation here. places dont show it because of the subtitles, and they think that may put people off, and because it's not shown anywhere or given the hype that it should have, people don't bother going to see it. and that means more places dont' show it. etc

i REALLY want to see it. i want to go with my mum (she speaks spanish) but i bet there will be no where showing it. i live in swansea, pretty crap for anything generally, and she lives in peterbourgh. also pretty crappy! i think i may be doomed waiting until dvd


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 9, 2006)

I think you are right about the 'circle of doom'. If only people could get by the subtitle hang-up, they would find a world full of beautiful films just waiting to be weatched.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Dec 9, 2006)

Foxbat said:


> I think you are right about the 'circle of doom'. If only people could get by the subtitle hang-up, they would find a world full of beautiful films just waiting to be weatched.



Boy, you're right about that! And don't forget the anti-intellectual bias that many have. If it has subtitles, but no Brad Pitt, gunplay and pyrotechnics - they "reason" - then it *must* be an "art film", which, in turn, means it's boring and pretentious and box office poison! What a shame . . . . 

I know one thing: I'm really anticipating this movie!


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 10, 2006)

Now, _this_ one ... I'm excited about! Haven't been able to say that about a film in a long, long time.......


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for the review, Foxbat.  I'm going to have to seek this one out.


----------



## PTeppic (Dec 10, 2006)

Weird deja vu: I would sworn I posted a message yesterday about this film. Saying that I've been looking forward to seeing it for several weeks after it appeared in the Empire film magazine... and nowhere in my neck of the Fylde coast (western Lancashire, UK) seems to be showing it.


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 10, 2006)

PTeppic said:


> Weird deja vu: I would sworn I posted a message yesterday about this film. Saying that I've been looking forward to seeing it for several weeks after it appeared in the Empire film magazine... and nowhere in my neck of the Fylde coast (western Lancashire, UK) seems to be showing it.


 
You did; different section, though:

http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/34041-pans-labyrinth.html


----------



## PTeppic (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh yeah - Pan's Labryrinth instead of Pan's Labyrinth...


----------



## the_faery_queen (Dec 10, 2006)

labryinth is the WORLD's WORST WORD to spell./ that's my belief anyway.  im always getting it wrong.

im going to see the movie in a naughty way. and then buy it properly when it comes out. stupid cinemas, none show it near me, or near my parents!


----------



## PTeppic (Dec 11, 2006)

Oops: the irony is that it was MY typing that was wrong - the thread titles are actually all correct!!


----------



## orchid132 (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm with all of you on this one. What a beautiful movie! Has anyone heard the soundtrack yet? It's just as beautiful. Finally a good movie with a soundtrack to match.


----------

